# Mother and toddler groups!!!



## MIKE H (Jun 10, 2008)

Can anybody help me!!! Im moving over in June 09 with my family. I have a 1 year old son does anybody know of any mother and baby/toddler groups in the Paphos area???


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

*why not set up your own group*



MIKE H said:


> Can anybody help me!!! Im moving over in June 09 with my family. I have a 1 year old son does anybody know of any mother and baby/toddler groups in the Paphos area???


hi, i cant help you because i dont live in cyprus, but i have run parent and toddler groups in the uk, it isnt difficult, all you need to do is find a church hall or small building you can use or rent cheaply, im sure it wouldnt be difficult to find other parents who would like to help with this, you dont need any qualifications because you are not responsible for the other children because the parents would be there with you, good luck with your move, hope it all works out for you. from claire.


----------



## starsi (Jun 22, 2009)

*baby groups limassol*

Hi

I have recently moved to Limassol. Does anyone know of any or wants to start a baby/toddler group? I have 2 boys, youngest is 11 months and the oldest 3.5 years!


----------



## MIKE H (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi starsi
unfortunately we haven't found a mother and toddler group yet good luck
mike

I have recently moved to Limassol. Does anyone know of any or wants to start a baby/toddler group? I have 2 boys, youngest is 11 months and the oldest 3.5 years![/QUOTE]


----------



## starsi (Jun 22, 2009)

MIKE H said:


> Hi starsi
> unfortunately we haven't found a mother and toddler group yet good luck
> mike
> 
> I have recently moved to Limassol. Does anyone know of any or wants to start a baby/toddler group? I have 2 boys, youngest is 11 months and the oldest 3.5 years!


[/QUOTE]

Do you know of any playgroups for 1 year olds?


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, call Kathy. Her number is 99867662. SHe has several groups a week and knows all about what is going on in the Paphos and Limassol area for kids. They have mothers nights out sometimes too. My wife made almost all her friends through the group. There are Xmas parties for the whole family and other events. I have seen babies as young as 6 weeks there up to 5 years depending on what day you go, but she will tell you what day is best for your kids.


----------



## starsi (Jun 22, 2009)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Yes, call Kathy. Her number is 99867662. SHe has several groups a week and knows all about what is going on in the Paphos and Limassol area for kids. They have mothers nights out sometimes too. My wife made almost all her friends through the group. There are Xmas parties for the whole family and other events. I have seen babies as young as 6 weeks there up to 5 years depending on what day you go, but she will tell you what day is best for your kids.



Thanks so much - that sounds like exactly what I need. Great way to meet other moms!!  thanks


----------



## Beth&Dell (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi i know this was posted in June, but i started a new thread for mother & toddler groups so wondered if anyone had any luck in finding anyone?
We have a 1 year old little boy and we'll be moving over January/February time into the Pahos area, possibly Peyia inparticular!!

Thanks Beth & Dell


----------



## georgieporgie100 (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi there

I have recently moved to the Limassol area and have an 8 month old baby and wondered if there were any other expats with babies or toddlers that would like to meet for coffee, or know of any groups in this area?


----------



## mike&lou (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi there. I was just wondering if youve found any toddler groups now that you're in cyprus. Im planning to move out with my 1 year old in October this year to the paphos area xx


----------



## Beth&Dell (Dec 24, 2009)

mike&lou said:


> Hi there. I was just wondering if youve found any toddler groups now that you're in cyprus. Im planning to move out with my 1 year old in October this year to the paphos area xx


Hi yeah in the paphos area there is two playgroups, one is called jack in the box which me and my 1 year old son go to around two or three times a week, and the other 1 is run by a lady called Kathy, but i have yet to visit that one yet but intend to in the next couple of weeks, so i will post on here and let you know what it is like!
For the jack in the box it is €5 for 2hrs15mins and they provide a snack for the kids and you get tea and there is a million toys there for them, and painting and drawing etc.

Hope this helps and hope the move is going ok!


----------



## LauraMarzano (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi everyone, sorry about dragging an old post back up!

I am new on this site. I have bee living in Peyia for 15 months now and have a 5 month old daughter, we would both really like to meet some new friends. I have seen a lot of positive comments and reviews on the Jack In The Box playgroup. I have tried calling Pauline but couldn't get through, would someone be able to tell me where in Peyia the group is held?

Thanks
Laura


----------

